# Dwarf Hairgrass



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone know how to plant this and make it successfully make a carpet? Thanks!


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

rich substrate(flourite, ecocomplete, "dirt", etc) and medium to high light. co2 isn't necessary but helps. I've heard it is pretty easy to grow as long as you have the substrate for it.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

would it grow in just ordinary gravel


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I wouldn't count on it. But if you are stubborn, go pick up some root tabs and place them under where you plan to plant them. I take it you already have a tank full of plain gravel?


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

yea the tank is setup so i dont want to remove the substrate


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well a carpet effect could be difficult without proper substrate


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I have flourite so lets hope for the best!


----------

